# how much to feed 11 month old german shep



## Sav_Tsky (Aug 21, 2012)

I am wanting to know how much i should feed a 75Ib 11 month old german shepherd? He seems very skinny to me and his activity level has gone up since we have moved and have a big yard now. We feed him 2.5 cups twice a day. His food says 4.5 cups daily. But he just doesn't seem to gain weight or muscle. Thanks much


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm (Jun 20, 2011)

Depends on the dog. At that age they should be eating adult servings. Don't know what dog food you are using, some you do not have to feed as much as they are more solid. I'd say yours needs something upped. Also might need a good round of worming. I have a rescue that looks like that. She will be on the skinny side because of her bloodlines, but she is also full of worms right now and no amount of food is going to put weight on her until they are gone.

As a comparison though my 8mo old has food down free choice and she still goes into feeding binges where she will eat 40lbs in 4 days plus her raw diet, right before she has a growth spurt. Last night she ate 4 steaks that my nephew fed her(gotta love 6yr olds) and then a whole chicken that was her real dinner.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Your dog does not look that thin. He looks like a good weight for a growing, gangly, teenage shepherd. Too much weight will put too much stress on the joints while he is growing, and you do not want that.
I personally never feed what is recommended on the bag. I feed as the dog itself is required. If they get to chunky looking I cut back, too many ribs showing I add.
Your pup is only 8 months old and still has another year or so before he will start to fill out.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

5 cups is a lot. What food are you feeding?


----------



## Sav_Tsky (Aug 21, 2012)

We feed him natures recipe grain free chicken. I'm taking him to the vet to make sure he doesn't have something because we dewormed him at 12wks.. i just don't want to be underfeeding him.


----------

